# Lightest SPD pedals available.



## Trebz (1 Mar 2012)

Hi all

I have tried to get an answer to my question by 'googling' but it's taking a long time to find the information i need.

Question:
What are the lightest SPD pedals on the market?

I'm wanting to ditch my standard pedals for SPD's but need to keep the wieght down if possible.

Can you supply your top 5 favourite / lightest SPD pedals?

I have a pair of Shimano M-520's but they weigh a tonne in comparison to my Wellgo clip and strap pedals.

Thanks in advance ladies and gentlemen.

Trebz


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2012)

SPD = _*S*_hi**no _*P*_edaling _*D*_ynamics.

Are you after light Shi**no clip-in pedals or light clip-in pedals?


Xpedo, Time and Crank Bros all make very excellent clip-in pedals with various amounts of carbon and/or Titanium in them.

Xpedo also happen to use Shi**no's cleat standard. I've used all of the above and prefer Time pedals above all others. I'm currently using Xpedos for some reason. Because they were Gold probably...


----------



## ohnovino (1 Mar 2012)

What's your budget? I think the lightest clipless pedals around are made by Speedplay - but some people might think they're a tad overpriced at £509.93.


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2012)

ohnovino said:


> What's your budget? I think the lightest clipless pedals around are made by Speedplay - but some people might think they're a tad overpriced at £509.93.


Yeahbut the cleats weigh 795 grams each..


----------



## Alun (1 Mar 2012)

This list might help you, they're not all SPD's though http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=pedals


----------



## fossyant (1 Mar 2012)

XT are significantly lighter than 520's. XTR slightly lighter than XT. Got XT's on both my commuter and MTB - lovely bearings.


----------



## Cubist (1 Mar 2012)

http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/107359.html


----------



## Alun (1 Mar 2012)

m520/420g/£23, m780XT/340g/£49, m980XTR/310g/£100
Prices from CRC. You pays your money and you takes your choice!


----------



## avsd (1 Mar 2012)

I like the Shimano A600 Pedals - 286 grams per pair

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74749


----------



## gaz (1 Mar 2012)

Aerolite Ti TT pedals are the lightest if you include the cleat as well. Works with SPD Mount on a shoe.


----------



## Alun (2 Mar 2012)

avsd said:


> I like the Shimano A600 Pedals - 286 grams per pair
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74749


 I was thinking of a pair of those for the best bike, but they are only single sided so I stuck with the double sided ones.


----------



## Tomba (3 Mar 2012)

avsd said:


> I like the Shimano A600 Pedals - 286 grams per pair
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=74749


 

You can get them a lot cheaper HERE.


----------



## oldfatfool (3 Mar 2012)

Speedplay have already been mentioned, but at 250g per pair and under £100 the speedplay frogs in stainless have to be a contender, love mine.


----------



## avsd (3 Mar 2012)

Tomba said:


> You can get them a lot cheaper HERE.


 
Thanks - just bought a pair for my winter bike


----------

